# Icedot



## DELIMAN092262 (Sep 26, 2010)

Everything on Fox News is not political.

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/09/16/ice-dot-save-football-players-life/?test=faces

This sounds like a great idea. Up to date information to first responders . Could save a life.


----------

